# [merged]Serial Blasts In Mumbai



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2006)

did ny1 hear about them... 5 blasts in 1 day...


----------



## arcticflare (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

look how fruitful the f***ing peace deal with pakistan is!! Why doesn't this spineless shameless upa govt add 10 more railway lines to f***ing pakistan in the name of peace deal now. Trains to terrosists infested pak, supportin iran and the arab worldand opposing israel have borne their consequences. This govt is learning a lesson in the hard way.  Why isn't india like israel?


----------



## shravan (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

They shouck fu** the motherfu**ers who did this. F*** YOU TERRORISTS!!!

7 as of this reply: *www.msnbc.msn.com/id/10958641/


----------



## sting (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

This is the time to stop all the F**** relation with Paki's


----------



## atool (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

latest is 7 blasts...so many deaths...everyone in mumbai is feeling so unsafe and scared...really sad


----------



## nagarjun_424 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Mumbai Blasts - Is it the most insecure city in India?*

***SHOCKING NEWS***
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I was just flipping through the channels on my TV and was shocked to see that there is a terrorist attack in Mumbai!

Today, there were 7 serial bomb blasts in major locations around Mumbai!

I feel really sorry for the residents of Mumbai. First, they have to struggle from all that heavy rain and on top of it all "A TERRORIST ATTACK"!

Is Mumbai becoming the most insecure city in India?

What do you think about the sequence of incidents that have occered in Mumbai? Does anyone have a first hand expeince of any recent struggles in Mumbai such as, rains and today's terrorist attack?

Post your views etc. on this matter.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Mumbai Blasts - Is it the most insecure city in India?*

there is already a post in random news...Pleaz dont extend this thread and it was earlier posted...watvr it is mumbai is one hell place to live for newcomers going there...The people staying there from long time have adapted to this kind of problems like rains,terrorism,prostitution,robbery,cheating since agesSo it doesnt matter them a lot and they consider it as a daily routine..


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

i hope there is no more latest to this ....coz 7 sounds hugeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## \/endett/\ (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

OMG...
look at the pics,the bombs ripped off the compartments..
7 is huge....
And now the GOI wakes up and sounds red alert...
its not PAK to be blamed,nor the terrorists, but the FCUKING goverment and security we have


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

SO Baad!


----------



## siddhesh (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

I caught a train at 6:16 from Borivli to come to Dadar & by the time I reached Malad, the blasts took place. If I would have caught the next train from Borivli I am sure I wouldn't be here today. I am so damn scared. I cam wback home from Malad by rickshaw. Thankfully got one rickshaw & gave two women lift till borivli. Bloody phones are also not working. I request people to help anyody as much as possible. The scene is chaotic at stations.

Kill these God Damn terrorists!


----------



## maverickrohan (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

seriously dude ... india should start behaving like Israel ... only problem is Pak has Nukes, but Palestine does not!!!


----------



## arcticflare (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

israel blew up the ****in arab nuke installations. It is a country with guts. This ****in cowardly govt doesn't  have the guts to wipe out those islamic terrorists


----------



## sknowonweb (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

Uh.., they expect that thing in London and New York lately . But these brainless ppl hit the busy flock of innocents to their victim count . very bad and brainless terrorists .


----------



## Satissh S (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

wtf.. is everyone OK Guys from mumbai GNU, ashish  plz report is everyone OK?? 

PS: Terrorist should probably cut their penis's they are not males, killing innocent ppl isn't the thing damn.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

The terrorists are winning against India . this serial blasts show that . Indian blood is cheapest in the world having no value . See wat is israel is  doing for sake of his one abducted soldier . even if terrorists nuke any indian city . Our politician then  will negotiate with that **** hole pakistan alias porkistan 

Shame on u ****  Politicians


----------



## sting (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

F**** Jihad


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

there were 5 blasts in J&K also....


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

no body remember J&k because it's a useless place for many of indians


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

PAKISTAN SUCKS bIG TIME .........
They r f***kin a**holes who cant be trusted...


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

There shuold be a limit to the Indian cowardness


----------



## samrulez (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

Sad news......I'm scared  First Riots and then this......


----------



## Chirag (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

My frnd told me that intotal there were 8 blasts(1 in bandra). I m not that sure that its true or not. I was thinking of coming to Mumbai for studies but now i have to think. Grrrr


----------



## samrulez (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*



			
				Chirag said:
			
		

> My frnd told me that intotal there were 8 blasts(1 in bandra). I m not that sure that its true or not. I was thinking of coming to Mumbai for studies but now i have to think. Grrrr



Ya its 8.......this is so bad bad bad....

This is so lame...more than 137 people .....

Many of my friends are stuck at their offices.....


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

the current official toll reaches to 137


----------



## samrulez (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*



			
				ssdivisiongermany1933 said:
			
		

> the current official toll reaches to 137



And I am sure that..the number is more...they are just hiding the number to show that everything is undercontrol....
All these are  deaths only in government hospitals...


----------



## Pathik (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

i think tomm the trains ll not move.. Hav they cleared the debris


----------



## GeekyBoy (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*



			
				shravan said:
			
		

> motherfu**ers


I guess you got that from GTA San Andreas!


----------



## samrulez (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*



			
				pathiks said:
			
		

> i think tomm the trains ll not move.. Hav they cleared the debris



Western railway has been suspended till mid night....central railway and BEST are working...there is chaos everywhere.....there was not much debry.....but still I have a doubt that will the trains run at mid night...


----------



## Simple_Graduate (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

Just because Pakistan has nuclear weapons does not mean that we can't defeat them...but it has to be done skillfully. The book mentioned in my signature shows how it can be done.

A full scale deployment of our fighter-aircraft in the bases of Rajasthan, Punjab, and Gujarat, which can destroy Paki nuclear weapons, missiles, and aircraft in a matter of 3 days!!! But ultimately our leaders have to be tough to take such decisions.


----------



## FatBeing (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

Keep the language clean here please...


----------



## mail2and (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*



			
				FatBeing said:
			
		

> Keep the language clean here please...



After today's events, I don't think anyone can control expressing their *love* for Crapistan


----------



## iMav (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

ir-responsible media telecast by sabse tej ......... man i am scared to live here anymore u never know when u just might drown in water ... be pelted by stones ..... or just blasted in heaven / hell while travelling in the bus or train ..... how long is every 1 going to use the phrase ' mumbai's fighting spirit ..... this spirit is getting depleted day by day .... people are now no more feeling safe i think deshmukh government is going down which scares me more because the alternate is the cause of a lot more havoc



			
				FatBeing said:
			
		

> Keep the language clean here please...


 if ur frm bombay u know the language is clean


----------



## maverickrohan (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

hey fatbeing ... after what has happened ur actually worried about the language ppl are using on Digit ... tch tch


----------



## Wannabe_a_techie (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

"A full scale deployment of our fighter-aircraft in the bases of Rajasthan, Punjab, and Gujarat, which can destroy Paki nuclear weapons, missiles, and aircraft in a matter of 3 days!!! But ultimately our leaders have to be tough to take such decisions.
__________________

My favourite book:

*www.iuniverse.com/bookstore/book_detail.asp?isbn=0-595-76754-0"

That's Op Kartikeya isn't it? So you got the e-book...good.

Terrorism expert Ajai Sahni on NDTV said that we should break talks with terrorist-sponsoring state like Pakistan. I guess we need the an air force tyep attack that can destroy Paki nukes and missiles and break that country apart!


----------



## Ajatshatru (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*

In 1970's and 80's israely bombers destroyed iraqi nuke reactors , but israel' air power is far superior than india , India neither have resource nor courage to bring down pakistan to the knees , what America did Nazis in second world war or currently iraq


----------



## Dreamer (Jul 12, 2006)

Really feel very very sad. I urge all mumbaikars to help other fellow mumbaikars cuz as i see it on news channels, there is utter chaos in mumbai. And please don't involve in any kind of violence or rumours, don't let those terrorists succeed more. And would request delhites too to be precautious, saw on the news that a terrorist was caught in delhi too last night.

Saw above that some fellow members are saying that a war should be started, and that we can win it in just a matter of three days, its not that much easy brother. Believe me, waging a war involves much more than reading a book that suggests co-ordinated air strikes, and surely there is no way it can be done in 3 days - please don't think fictitious texts can win us a war.


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 12, 2006)

i know its really sad ..after such 7 serial blasts..and in the coming days..all this will become a daily news..i dont whats happen to this world ??where is all the love ??where is peace and humanity ??
and who r we all to blame pakistan or terrorists for this attack ??is it proved ??then we better keep our mouth shut instead of  blamin our neighbouring country...
and for u r kind information...our ministers ,politicians...are so so shameless that this sould also be a work of the opposing govt..to bring down the congress govt !!!!so its not Pak . or terrorists to be blamed ??and all terrorists are not pakistanis !!first we should see what our ministers do ..for money ,power and fame. !!they let RDX(explosives )come into the state easily..
its all one big ..bad world..all r to be blamed and not one !!


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (Jul 12, 2006)

1) F**K the Terrorists...
2) Musharaf condemns the attacks.... therefore, Musharaf = bloody liar, kill him
3) Get Politians imported from Israel.
4) Most Imp: Nuke Pakis


----------



## nik_for_you (Jul 12, 2006)

My friend was in same train and just next boggie !! 

has anybody taken responsibility of blasts ?


----------



## hpotter606 (Jul 12, 2006)

The dd news says the death toll has risen to 190!! This is getting bigger every hous. My father was in mumbai and was going to come back to nagpur by vidabha express. We were so worried because the blasts were on railway stations and his train was on 7:40. It was only when he called that we let the sigh of relief. This is the first time something like this happened and i got the feel of leaving in terror.
its really unfortunate that police did not have any prior info of this attack. This attack really was well planned. I wonder what will govt do now?


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Jul 12, 2006)

The phone network was jammed after the news came. After trying unsuccessfully calling my friends, I sent sms to them. Corny (sree_virus) was lucky not to board one of the fateful trains (thankfully), Ashish (Tuxfan) , Andy (mail2and) and Deep are also ok. I didnt get reply from Atul (techno_funky) , Gnurag and Sourabh and I still dont know if those sms were delivered or not. 
Its a very different situation sitting in your couch and commenting on the event from actually being present on the accident site. I can only dread at the thought what wouldve happen if the bombs were put in general bogies at 5 pm ..


----------



## mediator (Jul 12, 2006)

*Re: Serial Blasts In Mumbai*



			
				arcticflare said:
			
		

> look how fruitful the f***ing peace deal with pakistan is!! Why doesn't this spineless shameless upa govt add 10 more railway lines to f***ing pakistan in the name of peace deal now. Trains to terrosists infested pak, supportin iran and the arab worldand opposing israel have borne their consequences. This govt is learning a lesson in the hard way.  Why isn't india like israel?



No dood lessons are learnt by those who have brains. This govt is a mindless phreakshow. It cant learn any lesson. And how can it when past 50 yrs didnt make it any wiser. All this govt doing creating malls and malls everywhere while giving no heed to poor farmers (who form the base of country), trying to please  the madarrassas owners and list is endless. Who needs so many malls??
This govt puts sword on the neck of a person who does something for hindus. It even tried to  put pressure on Sir Venugopal. But huh....that was a nice try from their side! They didnt go for Muslims who issued Fatwa against "VAnde Mataram".....How pathetic can u get than this?? In this regard I like SHiva Sena the most ......who created whole lotta tension in Mumbai when a muslim threw "Kichad" on the statue!! 
I think this govt leaders are afraid of Muslims or need there vote bank!! But they are forgetting that now they have no chance in the next elections!!

I appeal to all my borthers here to be more careful in crowded public places and be active now. Its not that the govt will come to save u......U have to save  urself! All they'll do is say " I condemn this blabla bla" and issue 1 lack rupees package.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, most of the people I know are safe. Even I sent a few SMS because all lines were jammed!! I don't know why the authorities do this!! This jamming creates more confusion and chaos. People can't even contact their dear ones to know of their safety and general panic sets in.

But one thing I must say. We don't want these bloody politicians here in Mumbai! Sonia, Advani, Patil, Laloo, etc. PLEASE STAY AWAY FROM MUMBAI. ITS SICK TO SEE YOU GUYS SHED CROCODILE TEARS. YOUR PRESENCE CREATES MORE PROBLEMS IN THE NAME OF SECURITY. GET LOST FROM MUMBAI!

But I guess terrorists are fools! A few days ago, they used little mud to create havoc in city. This time they spent more to create bigger havoc. They could have simply garlanded a sensitive statue with shoes and Shiv Sena would have taken care of the damage!  They are a bunch of "legally recognised" terrorists! :X


----------



## anispace (Jul 12, 2006)

7 blasts in 11 minutes.. damn. It takes some serious planning to do something like this.
I was lucky that i have my college vacations going on so dont have to use the trains for a while.Though my dad had a hell of a time coming home due to the shutdown of trains and the traffic jams that followed.

Lets wait and see whos responsible for all this mess


----------



## simplypissed (Jul 12, 2006)

I Am Deleting This Entire Post - It Seems Tuxfan Is A Leftist - And Like A Good Leftist Doesnt Want To Listen To The Truth. 

His Excuse - No Racial Slur - Bull Sh-it.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 12, 2006)

But one thing is for sure!! Readers Digest survey sucks big time!!

They simply say with some stupid statistics that Mumbai is the rudest city. But they have never seen the spirit of Mumbaikars!! They have never seen people going out of their ways to help strangers. They have never seen how the city got back on its feet on the very nexy day!! Of course, those who lost dear ones will remember this day for a long time and our heart goes out to them.

Whatever others say, I AM PROUD TO BE A MUMBAIKAR AND I LOVE THIS CITY AND THE SPIRIT OF ITS PEOPLE. Every place has its own set of problems and even Mumbai has, but still, IMHO, this city of dreams, is one of the best city in the world. I will never leave it for any other place in the world.


----------



## mediator (Jul 12, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> i know its really sad ..after such 7 serial blasts..and in the coming days..all this will become a daily news..i dont whats happen to this world ??where is all the love ??where is peace and humanity ??
> and who r we all to blame pakistan or terrorists for this attack ??is it proved ??then we better keep our mouth shut instead of  blamin our neighbouring country...
> and for u r kind information...our ministers ,politicians...are so so shameless that this sould also be a work of the opposing govt..to bring down the congress govt !!!!so its not Pak . or terrorists to be blamed ??and all terrorists are not pakistanis !!first we should see what our ministers do ..for money ,power and fame. !!they let RDX(explosives )come into the state easily..
> its all one big ..bad world..all r to be blamed and not one !!



Man u speak like a leftist like arjun singh. Well i know pakistanis are not terrorists....but all the terrorists are pakistanis. This has been proved by army if dont read daily newas and newspapers! I think ur pakistani urself. Well thats a repute pakistanis have gained.....taking shelters in others country, using indian forums and going to indian govt hospitals for free and getting cured.....and at the end saying JEHAD! DONT ABUSE MEMBERS!!! Man I think ur the sole supporter of congress govt in tis whole forum after witnessing the destruction this govt is doing to the nation!
ANd its not a bad world....its a beautiful world!! And ppl like leftist, arjun singh, ramadoss,congress,pakistanis are destroying it by giving ur leftist ideas, shedding crocdile tears, accusing innocent ppl while issuing fatwa against vande mataram.
EDITED!! Dont abuse fellow members simply because they don't agree with you!!


----------



## simplypissed (Jul 12, 2006)

*I HAVE NO TIME TO EDIT THE NON-SENSE PART OF YOUR COMMENTS. SO I DELETE THE WHOLE OF IT. CONSIDER THIS A WARNING. NO RACIAL COMMENTS HERE!!*



			
				simplypissed said:
			
		

> *I HAVE NO TIME TO EDIT THE NON-SENSE PART OF YOUR COMMENTS. SO I DELETE THE WHOLE OF IT. CONSIDER THIS A WARNING. NO RACIAL COMMENTS HERE!!*



do you really think I care about your damn warning. No wonder you are a loser. Ban me, who cares.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 12, 2006)

simplypissed said:
			
		

> do you really think I care about your damn warning. No wonder you are a loser. Ban me, who cares.



Then bye bye. See you under some other id now  Banning someone with mutual consent is such a pleasure


----------



## arcticflare (Jul 12, 2006)

does anybody have to? It's understood that it's the work of a failed state called fu**ing pakistan


----------



## cyrux (Jul 12, 2006)

This is just so terrible. Its really sad to know that people here are labelling the whole muslim community as terrorist just due to some people who have no reliegion and act as fools. Well i am sure there might have been muslims in the train who died. What about them ?
If you dont know about the releigon please dont comment. Islam says that killing a human being, whether he be a muslim or a non-muslim is like killing the whole of humanity and if a person does so he wouldnt be muslim
So my dear friends these terrorists are no where close to following what their relegion says then how the f**king hell can they be termed as muslims. Had they known their releigion and been a good muslim this wouldnt have happened. If you study the releigon you will that its the best releigon that propogates peace and harmony but the sad point is nobody really cares to learn the releigon including a majority part of muslims. (For those who dont know the meaning of the the arabic world ISLAM is PEACE)
And there are so many people who are using the term jehad. Can any body tell what the meaning of jehad is ? Jehad no where means a holy war as the media says it . The meaning of jehad is to fight the evil in you to do _ jahad_ , like the word _jiddo jahad_ . To fight against the evil in societies is called jehad and not doing some kind of holy war
Coming to the attacks, people are right away blaming so called muslims for it. I agree that 90% chances are there that it might be done by some terrorist organisation but you cant rule out the fact that it might be done by somebody else, might be a political party or somebody else. We know nothing else except what the media has to show but i am sure there might be some complex games done behind the scenes
Coming to the israel thing, we know that Israel is very powerful but not a very right and honest country. When ever two or palestine suicide bombers create terror in Israel , Israel takes out its *latest* weapons to put them on test and tanks to show its dominance over a mere palestine . Is killing innocent people good ?
I never say to hold back , but what ever stern step we take should be in right direction minimising all errors and making sure that its not the innocent and common man who should suffer.

Coming to the blasts i am sure most of the people who had seen the news channel gone in depression.Its really sad to see the havoc that has taken place and beleive me i cant even imagine being a part of that. People say that Mumbai is a very fast city and shall recover soon , well thats because the people who are suffering are in very less numbers compared to the people who didnt face the wrath.The suffering shall always stay. I can only pray that God give patience to such people who are relatives of the dead and help them recover soon from thier sorrow. 
I also request people to do their part and try to calm people in all possible ways....


----------



## GNUrag (Jul 12, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Ashish (Tuxfan) , Andy (mail2and) and Deep are also ok. I didnt get reply from Atul (techno_funky) , Gnurag and Sourabh and I still dont know if those sms were delivered or not.


I am also fine.. batty, i got your sms today morning..


----------



## mail2and (Jul 12, 2006)

cyrux said:
			
		

> I agree that 90% chances are there that it might be done by some terrorist organisation but you cant rule out the fact that it might be done by somebody else, might be a political party or somebody else. We know nothing else except what the media has to show but i am sure there might be some complex games done behind the scenes.



Firstly this isn't a movie. Political parties are corrupt, they loot people but no one can even dare to do such a thing.

It is very obvious that it was the work of Pakistani(Crapistani) terrorists. I think it is time for India to take action against Pakistan. Did you hear what their Foreign Minister Kasuri had to say about the attacks here?

Pakistan is a matter of 3 days for India if this Congress govt. had the balls. Unfortunately, we are ruled by an Italian lady who doesn't understand anything else other than playing cheap politics. And we have a PM who doesn't even visit the loo without "Madam's" permission.


----------



## sknowonweb (Jul 12, 2006)

Ya , i agree with cyrux .

c'mon guys , spend some time to learn about the history of world and India . Pakistan is not the only state sponsoring terrorism . I am pretty sure , India is also a key sponsor for the terrorism prevailing in srilanka . The Rajiv Gandhi assasination report clearly says India has its own stained Hand  in many issues . These are international political games , just like cuban missile crisis , etc., etc., . And Pakistan is not the only state which can be considered as our Enemy . We are surrounded by enemies . what do u think abt the Maoists in Nepal , The Bangladeshi cross border military terrorism . Who knows , even China may also have its hand over our commercial capital bombing . 

Consider it a fall of security measures and we have to urge the govt to tighten it , not to start a war without any clear evidence with a nation once possess the same blood as ours . 

And dont mention them as islamic terrorists or any identity related , they are just inhumane terrorists , thats all .


----------



## arcticflare (Jul 12, 2006)

sknowonweb said:
			
		

> Ya , i agree with cyrux .
> 
> c'mon guys , spend some time to learn about the history of world and India . Pakistan is not the only state sponsoring terrorism . I am pretty sure , India is also a key sponsor for the terrorism prevailing in srilanka . The Rajiv Gandhi assasination report clearly says India has its own stained Hand  in many issues . These are international political games , just like cuban missile crisis , etc., etc., . And Pakistan is not the only state which can be considered as our Enemy . We are surrounded by enemies . what do u think abt the Maoists in Nepal , The Bangladeshi cross border military terrorism . Who knows , even China may also have its hand over our commercial capital bombing .
> 
> ...







It's becoz of leftist opinions like these that prevent us frm takin an iron fist approach towards pakistan. Be more practical sknowonweb and cyrux. Since when have LTTE attacked india after the rajiv gandhi assasination. If u r so interested abt evidence then wait for years in which time u'll see more attacks. Haven't u learnt anything from the past 50 years about the  bloody nature of pakistan. Do u really think that pakistan was not involved in these attacks?   And yes i'll call them islamic terrorists coz they kill innocent ppl in the name of religion.


----------



## cyrux (Jul 12, 2006)

arcticflare said:
			
		

> And yes i'll call them islamic terrorists coz they kill innocent ppl in the name of religion.



There you go again. You call them islamic terrorists because they kill in the name of releigion. Suppose if tomorrow there is a group of 10 people who follow your releigion in an Islamic coutnry and start killing innocent muslims people by saying that their releigion says so, then would anybody label the whole community as terrorists or what ?Nobody would beleive them because no reliegion gives permission of killing innocent people and every releigion condems it No man .. grow up .Think maturely , you have the facts in from of you. You cant label the whole 13 crore people as miscreants by doings of people whom i guess from not even .0001% of muslim poppulation

And mail2land , what every you have said that its due to that out country is controlled by an italian and all.. like, what if i ask .. how can you say something for sure. You know what happens in the cong party ? You say our PM wouldnt do anything without sonia's permission. All these are lame assumptions. Just because 100 people are saying this you follow it.As i said earlier all this is such a big game that common man wouldnt understand.

More over what do you want to do .. bomb the whole of pakistan for the doings of some terrorists who dont actually care whats happening around them once their job is done. Kill thousands of innocent people again who might not be responsible for what has happened here. 

Two weeks later every thing will be back to normal and this thread will go down the pages. All such hyperness shall soon be vanished. What after that. 
If you really care then sit down with a cool head and try and get to the root of the problem instead of making statements like bomb pakistan and stuff and also labelling anybody and jumping to conlcusion about releigion of these releigiouless people. As i said earlier target the mastermind and not the innocent people


----------



## arcticflare (Jul 12, 2006)

one thing cyrux, give me a staight answer; Firstly do u think pakistan and its intelligence agencies are behind these attacks or not. secondly don't u think pakistan is funding these terrorists? thirdly aren't dawood ibrahim and other such ppl hiding in pak and wasn't pak, especially musharaf, responsible for kargil?
Who were behind the deaths of 20000 kashmiris in two decades; LTTE, Maoists, Babbar khalsa.
From where do u think these terrorists come to india; sri lanka, bhutan, china, nepal.


----------



## mediator (Jul 12, 2006)

cyrux said:
			
		

> There you go again. You call them islamic terrorists because they kill in the name of releigion. Suppose if tomorrow there is a group of 10 people who follow your releigion in an Islamic coutnry and start killing innocent muslims people by saying that their releigion says so, then would anybody label the whole community as terrorists or what ?Nobody would beleive them because no reliegion gives permission of killing innocent people and every releigion condems it No man .. grow up .Think maturely , you have the facts in from of you. You cant label the whole 13 crore people as miscreants by doings of people whom i guess from not even .0001% of muslim poppulation
> 
> And mail2land , what every you have said that its due to that out country is controlled by an italian and all.. like, what if i ask .. how can you say something for sure. You know what happens in the cong party ? You say our PM wouldnt do anything without sonia's permission. All these are lame assumptions. Just because 100 people are saying this you follow it.As i said earlier all this is such a big game that common man wouldnt understand.
> 
> ...



Well cyrus.....I have never heard any other religion whose ppl kill in the name of terrorism.And We are not saying pakistan is terrorist....but we r definately saying that all these terrorist are pakistanis and muslims!! Hope ugot ma point!! I hope u dont have any relative u suffered at the hands of these jaahil jehadis, else u wont try to take side of pakistanis!! Ok u say they are right people........Do u know islamic students make nude posters of hindu goddesses at jama masjid daily! I even posted a complete thread from a very reliable source....but the mods removed it....duno why? may be some mods are muslims!!

Do u still say they r peacefule??


----------



## shravan (Jul 12, 2006)

arcticflare said:
			
		

> Who were behind the deaths of 20000 kashmiris in two decades; LTTE, Maoists, Babbar khalsa.
> From where do u think these terrorists come to india; sri lanka, bhutan, china, nepal.



20,000, err, umm, gross understatement I must say. During the times of ethnic cleasing by terror groups, more were killed.


----------



## techno_funky (Jul 12, 2006)

> *clients.ibnlive.com/pix/features/mumbaiblasts/lightheading.gif
> 
> Mumbai came to a shocking standstill on July 11 when serial blasts ripped through its local trains, killing and wounding hundreds. But the city of dreams stood fearless and fighting fit.
> 
> Salute Mumbai's never-say-die spirit and Light a Candle for those who succumbed to the blasts or got injured. For every candle you light, CNN-IBN and Channel 7 will donate Re 1 for the relief of the victims.




```
*clients.ibnlive.com/features/mumatt/index.php
```


----------



## alanpaladka (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys,

We all know who the culprit is! That's Pakistan

So now, we should act like Israel!


----------



## Simple_Graduate (Jul 12, 2006)

The point I was making was that while India and Pakistan armies are the same proportional size (actually Pakis have a bigger army when compared to the smaller size of their country), but our Indian Air Force is far far superior to theirs.

Thus we should be using our one superior element to destroy their nukes, missiles, etc. and then we can send the army to destroy terrorist bases. If we send army first then they will use nukes and missiles...hence first three days IAF concentrated in northwest can easily destroy the enemy's military strength.


----------



## arcticflare (Jul 12, 2006)

alanpaladka said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> We all know who the culprit is! That's Pakistan
> 
> So now, we should act like Israel!



Too bad alan diplomats like sknowonweb and cyrux feel otherwise. they say we should first analyze the so called evidence if there is any remaining and then deciede on who the culprit was( they suggest it might be china, nepal, srilanka, bhutan!!!!!!) and then sit back wait for another attack to happen.

Israel is a country with guts


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 12, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> Man u speak like a leftist like arjun singh. Well i know pakistanis are not terrorists....but all the terrorists are pakistanis. This has been proved by army if dont read daily newas and newspapers! I think ur pakistani urself. Well thats a repute pakistanis have gained.....taking shelters in others country, using indian forums and going to indian govt hospitals for free and getting cured.....and at the end saying JEHAD! DONT ABUSE MEMBERS!!! Man I think ur the sole supporter of congress govt in tis whole forum after witnessing the destruction this govt is doing to the nation!
> ANd its not a bad world....its a beautiful world!! And ppl like leftist, arjun singh, ramadoss,congress,pakistanis are destroying it by giving ur leftist ideas, shedding crocdile tears, accusing innocent ppl while issuing fatwa against vande mataram.
> EDITED!! Dont abuse fellow members simply because they don't agree with you!!



first of all mind u r lang.and as for u r kind info..all terrorists are not pakistanis...there are terrorists in other parts of the world if u dont know what a terrorist means !! and whats u r problem if a common pakistani.comes to india for medical purposes ..what u r doing is just using all u r anger aginst pakistan..i know.. pakistan is a a** h**e., but thats doesnt mean u curse ...all pakistanis..that too without knowing the main culprit..(its not declared yet )
...and as for the congress government..tell me ??if it was some other govt. of u r choice would they stop this terrifying incident ???no govt .can help it..to whats gonna happen ...all leaders are corrupt man !!
tell me na how do these pakistanis (and jehadis ) get into india..and even after gettin in ..who supplies them with all the explosives ??its all cauz..of our corrupt leaders !!
and where do u see a beautiful world...u knw its all gonna come to end one day..theres not much peace and love left in this world..!!


----------



## nix (Jul 12, 2006)

youngsters like us should take up politics instead of BE or something else...
the thought was in my mind few years ago...but it would be too dangerous. 
comin back to topic...yeah i agree with you, its time to kick@*s. we've waited for too long and we're giving too many chances. we're wasting our army. india's just giving away precious land for nothing...pak took some, so did china. and these policitians...they just condemn, everything something happens, PM condemns. i'm beginning to hate that word. take action, dont just condemn.


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 12, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> I have never heard any other religion whose ppl kill in the name of terrorism.And We are not saying pakistan is terrorist....but we r definately saying that all these terrorist are pakistanis and muslims!! Hope ugot ma point!! I hope u dont have any relative u suffered at the hands of these jaahil jehadis, else u wont try to take side of pakistanis!! Ok u say they are right people........Do u know islamic students make nude posters of hindu goddesses at jama masjid daily! I even posted a complete thread from a very reliable source....but the mods removed it....duno why? may be some mods are muslims!!
> 
> Do u still say they r peacefule??


i support cyrus 's statements...
please and please mind u r lang..all terrorists are not muslims ..and i dont mind sayin that i am  a proud indian muslim!!and i again say it that i am a muslim.. a follower of islam...a religion. which does not support ..killing innocent people..
in the name of religion..yes it does go for jihad..but what these terrorists..do is not jihad..the real meaning of jihad..is sacrifice..for the protection of u r motheland..and u r religion..and it does not mean killing innocent ppl..but killing of bad and evil..
and as for people..and terrorists..who say they r muslims and do such evil things..(like what u said about hindu godesses and islamic students)are not muslims..but foolish ppl..and they r not real muslims atleast for the almighty..
so please stop cursing muslims..and stop naming terrorists to a specific caste ,race or religion..!!


----------



## arcticflare (Jul 12, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> i know its really sad ..after such 7 serial blasts..and in the coming days..all this will become a daily news..i dont whats happen to this world ??where is all the love ??where is peace and humanity ??
> and who r we all to blame pakistan or terrorists for this attack ??is it proved ??then we better keep our mouth shut instead of  blamin our neighbouring country...
> and for u r kind information...our ministers ,politicians...are so so shameless that this sould also be a work of the opposing govt..to bring down the congress govt !!!!so its not Pak . or terrorists to be blamed ??and all terrorists are not pakistanis !!first we should see what our ministers do ..for money ,power and fame. !!they let RDX(explosives )come into the state easily..
> its all one big ..bad world..all r to be blamed and not one !!



better keep our mouths shut u say!!!!!!
ur saying don't blame the terrorists, what kind of an indian are u? why don't u move over to pakistan if u can't bear any insults on them. blaming the govt is fine, but syaing that pak is innocent and that we must shut our mouths is the most inhuman, shameless statement that can be made by any indian who had seen the effects of the blast. Ur statements show how pro pak you are? Pak not involved in these attacks u say!! Birds of the same feather flock together.


----------



## mediator (Jul 12, 2006)

go_gamez said:
			
		

> first of all mind u r lang.and as for u r kind info..all terrorists are not pakistanis...there are terrorists in other parts of the world if u dont know what a terrorist means !! and whats u r problem if a common pakistani.comes to india for medical purposes ..what u r doing is just using all u r anger aginst pakistan..i know.. pakistan is a a** h**e., but thats doesnt mean u curse ...all pakistanis..that too without knowing the main culprit..(its not declared yet )
> ...and as for the congress government..tell me ??if it was some other govt. of u r choice would they stop this terrifying incident ???no govt .can help it..to whats gonna happen ...all leaders are corrupt man !!
> tell me na how do these pakistanis (and jehadis ) get into india..and even after gettin in ..who supplies them with all the explosives ??its all cauz..of our corrupt leaders !!
> and where do u see a beautiful world...u knw its all gonna come to end one day..theres not much peace and love left in this world..!!


@Go_Gamez......Im sorry for using abusive language. But my post was not aimed at my  indian muslim brothers.....Only Pakistani Muslims!!
I like the ethical way u used in the forum....thats why i dont hate indian muslims! But u see u have a soft corner for pakistan andll indian muslims do. Thats what i dont liek in indian muslims. Im just trying to make a point....and cant forget how much damage the pakistanis and congress have done to my Indian nation!!

As for any other govt.....I say if shiv sena wud have formed a govt then we all know what steps wud have been taken....we dont even have to discuss that here! Pakistan wud have been toasted already!

History has told us that all the major bombings were done by paki muslims!! It doesnt matter where these muslims came from china,bangladesh etc....they originallybelonged to pakistan and were trained in pakistan......! I donno terrorist  in other parts of world....but in India all terrorist activities are hobbies of paki muslims. Even in other parts of world major terrorist activities are done by muslims other than indian muslims.....I say that coz i never heard any muslim related to India involved in terrorist activity!!

again i say sorry for abusive remarks....but i thought u were a leftist or a congressy!!


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 12, 2006)

mediator said:
			
		

> @Go_Gamez......Im sorry for using abusive language. But my post was not aimed at my  indian muslim brothers.....Only Pakistani Muslims!!
> I like the ethical way u used in the forum....thats why i dont hate indian muslims! But u see u have a soft corner for pakistan andll indian muslims do. Thats what i dont liek in indian muslims. Im just trying to make a point....and cant forget how much damage the pakistanis and congress have done to my Indian nation!!
> 
> As for any other govt.....I say if shiv sena wud have formed a govt then we all know what steps wud have been taken....we dont even have to discuss that here! Pakistan wud have been toasted already!
> ...




first please and please stop using the wrds pakistani muslims..they dont have any right..to be called as muslims..a person is not a muslim if he does such evil deeds..nd he is only a muslim for name sake..u call them pakistani teroorists or whatever i dont mind ??but why point out towards muslims alone ??
as for as u  r shiv sena govt. goes..after such incident the shiv sena would have caused more..loss to the city..and lifeline of mumbai..by just protesting and calling for bandhs..stone throwing .on trains and buses ..rail roko and all ..!they would shut mumbai for a day or two ..too bring themselves in the limelite...and cause a loss of thousands of crores..to mumbai and inturn to india...cauz this is true..and history..is the proof for this !!


----------



## cyrux (Jul 12, 2006)

After the recent spate of attacks there is an all new defination to the word terrorism

Terrorist = An islamic fundamelaist .. how conveninet it is

A terrorist is a person who spreads violence and creates terror amongst people. People like veerappan , the maoists, the naxalites, the brutal murders would never be considered as terrorist but gangsters or bad guys because the dont belong to a muslim community.

Never in my posts i have supported Pakistan and why should i ? Most of the evidences do point towards them but i just want to say that the *culprits* should be punished and not the innocent , whether he be a muslim and non-muslim. I also say that there should be a detailed investigation and we shouldnt start blaming anybody before the investigation starts. Regarding evidences being destroyed .. even after such explosions if a really sincere investigation we might come out with some result

@arcticflare. How does my thinking change the course of the story. Facts shall remain unchanged and i wouldnt dare to comment on anything until i have atleast some evidence or proof to what i am commenting about. Well may be the pakistani are sponsporing it and if they are doing it they are completely wrong. Pak is all famous for wrong reasons. Pakistan might be running in the wrong hands but why blame muslims. Look Pakistan != Muslims (!= not equal to)

At this point of time they are various terrorsims taking through out the world small or big but its the releigion Islam that comes noted for. A releigion Islam becomes noted for things which are prohibited in it.. how astonishing isnt it. 

Tell me guys something. What B*sh did to iraq and afghanistan isnt the act of terrorism ? He destroyed two complete nations for illogical reasons. Just because of a brutal man s**dam he used all his nukes that were getting old .Can somebody  give me a worse act of terrorism than this. Does this mean all americans are bad ??

Mediator ,thank fully none of my relatives have died in these attacks. You can call it jahalat but not jahaalat jehad because jehaad is not a holy war. regarding muslim students making nude pictures of goddess at jama masjid, i have never heard about it but since you say they are doing so i beleive you, but tell me one thing dont you think there are black sheeps in the society. Tell me, are all hindus very honest and sincere. There are bad people in ever society like that. YOu and i know both know what teenagers do .. can we blame releigions for that?. I will tell you the reason for it. All this foolish acts happen due to lack of knowledge of releigion and lack of education.

I agree that very very very very few muslims who are choosing the wrong path. Every wondered why ? Ever went to the root of the problems . I have noticed that all such people are still in their young age when their minds are tender and ready to be brainwashed. Attrocities against muslims are taking place around the world and no organisation is coming forward the stop it. This is resulting in a backlash and young people like you and me who have , what they call as _ garam khoon of jawani _ are getting involved after a complete brainwash. I still beleive its circumstances that are responsible for this. By saying this i dont support them at all. Infact i am against them

There is one solution for this. Education for all. Every wondered why people like you and me never do such acts. Because we have the power of education , we can think on our own, our brains cant undergo brain wash. We know whats right and whats wrong. We have the power of reasoning
I urge people to also follow their releigions and follow them strictly to become fundamentalist of their releigion.When you follow your releigion by stikcing to its basics you become a fundamentalist (this word often referred with muslism is taken in a wrong meaning) muslim hindus or christians. I am sure no religion propagates violence and every releigion encourages humanity. So lets get close to our releigions

Regarding using nukes against pakistan , fine go ahead bomb the complete nation, kill the culprits along with the innocents , and common man in india has to pay the increasing burden of those wars. There are crores spend everyday in a war. Many of you might be thinking what a fool i am asking the country to stay calm in such conditions .I definitely feel that culprits should be put ot punishment but I am just saying that war is not the answer. WE must exploit different ways

Ever thought of a world where there is no war. More than 50% of a coutnry's revenues which is spent on so called safety measure with nuclear weapons , fighter planes etc. going towards the development of the country. What a country it would be to live in with no poverty and education for all...


----------



## mediator (Jul 12, 2006)

@go_gamez......I see!! So what wud u do if any of ur frnd or relative ( bhagwan na kare ) suffered at the hand of these paki terrorists ??
As far as shiv sena is concerned......i think it wont throw stones on buses if it wud have formed govt! It wud have straight away toasted the pakistan. It only throws stone coz its a small party and therefore does normal and small works like throwing stone without any human losses!!
But any other govt, instead this congress+left is still better and wud have taken steps!!
Congress is the ultimate internal destructor to my indian nation........they caused india-pakistan divide thanx to that imecile nehru, then they returned 90000 paki soldiers back and in return pakis gave us terrorism,they let pakistan occupy so called POK,tried reservation thing list is endless!!

One thing more.......are u in favour of muslim reservation in education in country??

@cyrux............man cant quote ur whole big post....but i support this post of urs!!.....but yea! I call naxalites, the maoists,veerapan etc all terrorists!! and they shud be nuked as well.
And u say pakistan might be running in wrong hands?? Cmon man pakistan is a wrong hand where muslims kill muslims.....leaders are exiled like nawaz sharif and next army general slaughters the previous one and takes over and bites india every year liek a mosquito!!
I also say Bush is terrorist no.1. Instead of blasting the poor afghanis and iraqis....they shud have nuked pakistan!! 

So I appeal to all my muslim bros,to cyrux and and to u go_gamez ( faheem ).....please preach non-violence to ur community and I will do to mine ( well i already do ),help the cops identify the paki terrorists and try to convince others also on mass stage that u dont have soft corner for pakis !!


----------



## cyrux (Jul 13, 2006)

As i said education is the answer to everything.. i feel reservations should be there "strictly for the poor". not only for muslims but for non-muslims too


----------



## mediator (Jul 13, 2006)

cyrux said:
			
		

> As i said education is the answer to everything.. i feel reservations should be there "strictly for the poor". not only for muslims but for non-muslims too



Yea i like that...but u shud say reservation at primary level where all th personality development takes place....Is arjun singh listening to this??

And please an appeal to the mods......particularly tuxfan!! Sir I know u became a mod recently, I even congratulated u.......But dont let that power go to ur head...and dont act like a leftist say "Banning someone on mutual consent is such a pleasure". U dont have to ban @simplypissed! Most of the people will behave like him cause such a disaster has happened. If u were a vicim u wud have also behaved like him. I know my post will get edited by u....but think again wisely!! Sorry to say ur magzine content is on a downfall but If this goes on by u guys then ppl will stop coming to this great forum.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 13, 2006)

I think There are LOTS of PAKISTANI or MUSLIM here!!!


----------



## go_gamez (Jul 13, 2006)

@ cyrus..i completely and completely go with u r post..!!

@ mediator..ofcrse if anythin hpnd.. i wud not start blame pakistan for it but the terrorists (which an also be an international organisation )..but i dont say pak.. is clean its full of b*** $*** ...and i am not a supporter of pak o something..but  a supporter of all my innocent muslim brothers and sisters who have to suffer due to these terrorists..and such attacks causin a hatred towards the muslim community..instead of  hatred towards terrorists !!
i am not in favour of reservation quota and all..but it woluld do no harm if there are reservations for poor and deprived regardless of their religion !!



			
				arcticflare said:
			
		

> better keep our mouths shut u say!!!!!!
> ur saying don't blame the terrorists, what kind of an indian are u? why don't u move over to pakistan if u can't bear any insults on them. blaming the govt is fine, but syaing that pak is innocent and that we must shut our mouths is the most inhuman, shameless statement that can be made by any indian who had seen the effects of the blast. Ur statements show how pro pak you are? Pak not involved in these attacks u say!! Birds of the same feather flock together.



i hav much love for motherland ..then may be u have..but at the same time i also care for all my muslim brothers all over the world (this dsnt include terrorists cauz they r not pure muslims .for the almighty )..so  i say tht u keep u r mouth shut cauz u just goin on blaming pak ..which for u ppl is pak=muslims ..thats all what i didnt like !!and u bettter knw what u r saying//i m not sayin u to keep u r mouth shut...just sayin tht dont blame..the whole muslim community  as whole !
and i never never said tht pakistan is innocent..its the most cunning as far as i knw ..ya how r u so sure tht its pak involved in this attacks ??u knw madrid and london blasts...(both caused in rail transports )..were they also caused by pak terrorists ?????..and there are many similarities between madrid and mumbai blasts..so it can also be an international org. but tht dsnt rule out the fact that pak , can also be behind these attacks..!!
and these  are not inhuman or shameless statments ...but something sensible and logical..instead of blindfolded blaming someone else...
i am not a pro pak ,or  sumthin ..i love my country and am 120 % patriotic towards it..so  u better think twice about u r lanuage. next time..instead of callin me shameless, a pro pak ..and god knws what all!! ..


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 13, 2006)

alanpaladka said:
			
		

> Guys,
> 
> We all know who the culprit is! That's Pakistan
> 
> So now, we should act like Israel!



Ah well. All i can hear from VIP is that they will look in to matter and say lot of crap. They is only word but there is no action.

8 blasts more than 200 dead more than 700 people injured and nobody is doing anything to stop it.

Today it might be mumbai tomorrow who know it will Bangalore or chennai. Who knows.

Well, If you know Israel is attacking Lebanon now. Next will be Syria.  I can see Bible prophecy is coming true. 

If the government does nothing to protect India. People of India should blast the heck of India government and protect India.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Jul 13, 2006)

Pakistan ...................... Hamari Galti ka natiza....................1971  main to pura kabza kar lena tha..............


----------



## arcticflare (Jul 13, 2006)

hey mr gogamez did u hear me abusing muslims in my post, but still ur saying idid so. don't put words in my mouth. Latest news, phonecalls have been traced frm mumbai to pak during blast. Yeah but still u leftist guys will say pak didn't do and it's a responsible neighbour. Go to hell.


----------



## mediator (Jul 13, 2006)

Well they arrested a person named Mohammed F ( F for fahaad i guess cant remember ) who belongs to pakistan! 
But @Go_gamez....dood u can surely and without any hesitation suspect paki terrorists in western india and delhi attacks.....like u do now. Likewise u can suspect Naxalites in eastern india and nepal attacks!
Pakistan is same to india......as naxals are to eastern india,LTTE to sri lanka, bush to afghanistan/iraq, osama to USA and arjun singh to students like us !!


----------



## nik_for_you (Jul 13, 2006)

First of all stop fighting on religion ... and dont blame each other ..

 just go to rashtrapati bhavan and steal nuclear remote and fire on terrorist country !!


----------



## Simple_Graduate (Jul 13, 2006)

Dreamer said:
			
		

> Saw above that some fellow members are saying that a war should be started, and that we can win it in just a matter of three days, its not that much easy brother. Believe me, waging a war involves much more than reading a book that suggests co-ordinated air strikes, and surely there is no way it can be done in 3 days - please don't think fictitious texts can win us a war.



Of course you are right that 3 days will not win us the war...but in the book 3 days of air strikes will destroy the enemy nukes and missiles, and that is enough for our army to finish the job.

You can't criticize if you haven't read the book. Defence personnel are governed by the Official Secrets Act and cannot reveal their plans and tactics to the public...hence they use fiction to make their point. 

This book has a team of pilots from the famous No. 1 Tigers Squadron that was active in the Kargil War——and the juicy details of all the training, planning, and lives of the pilots can only come from an inside source. And it is more than just coordinated strikes...but you have to read it to understand (for example there is also a Chief of Defense Staff---CDS).


----------



## nik_for_you (Jul 13, 2006)

what is name of that book ?? pilot from the famous no 1 ???


----------



## anispace (Jul 13, 2006)

wtf? Going to war is not the solution. Pakistan unlike Iraq,Afghanistan has Nukes which it can use if we attack them. The only reason USA attacked Iraq, Afghanistan is becoz they did not have a strong military. Look at North Korea, its a bigger threat but still the US cant do a thing as they have nukes.

Dont u think if we attack Pakistan they wont retaliate. If even a single nuclear warhead is launched millions of people will die on both sides of the border. I dont understand why people cant understand this. Even my friends were saying that attack pakistan and all that crap but i dont think anybody understands the consequences of war.Stop acting like a bunch of  n00bs.


----------



## fnatic@play (Jul 13, 2006)

From the 1st few posts and the last few - its easy to make out .. how n00b-minded ppl can be..

1) Muslims arent terrorist. atleast many o em
2) Pakistan is not responsible, but ppl wit a negative mindset.

and

3) Nukes.. dear me.. ever heard of hirsoshima and the effects o the nuke on its ppl , EVEN now.. 

i pity u ppl think like this.

Mumbai needs help. do that, rather than talk abt revenge and bullsh*t when we dont even know who really did it. 

peace.
out.


----------



## ilugd (Jul 13, 2006)

I have got a patrol car on the road next to my cubicle's window (I am in Delhi). The driver is sleeping at his seat and the other guy is smoking standing at the next panwallah. (By the way, it is noon now)

God Help us.


----------



## LegendKiller (Jul 13, 2006)

India can't do a isreal,simply because isreal has full-fledged support of the US and that's why they keep doing military practise every now and than in palestine...
even today they have bombed lebanon...
India can't do it,coz US and other major countries will place sanctions on us and thus we always act restrain!
Just now i saw in news that four people have been arrested at Bhayander station with Rdx!!!
Well one thing i always get amazed to see is this fu***** friendship intiative india keeps doing with pakistan!!!
Pakistan doesn't want friendship and if India wants to be like isreal than make Balasaheb as PM Of India!
Simple!



			
				anispace said:
			
		

> wtf? Going to war is not the solution. Pakistan unlike Iraq,Afghanistan has Nukes which it can use if we attack them. The only reason USA attacked Iraq, Afghanistan is becoz they did not have a strong military. Look at North Korea, its a bigger threat but still the US cant do a thing as they have nukes.
> 
> Dont u think if we attack Pakistan they wont retaliate. If even a single nuclear warhead is launched millions of people will die on both sides of the border. I dont understand why people cant understand this. Even my friends were saying that attack pakistan and all that crap but i dont think anybody understands the consequences of war.Stop acting like a bunch of  n00bs.


Pakistan has openly said that if india ever attacks the first thing they will do it is leave the nukes on us!!!
And as u all know china keeps sending them advanced military planes and all and if if we fight with pakistan,they'll be destroyed for sure,but half if india especially north will be gone and our economy and all will go back to 1947!!


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh man!! Too hot discussion!! I think this thread has been used for abusing fellow-members, there has been rational slur and all sorts of unwanted things. IMO, its time to stop this discussion which has no end to it. Lets focus our energies on something more constructive and stop this arm-chair activism.

Hope you all understand.


----------

